# digitalSTROM (Hausautomatisierung) Codesys V3 Rapsberry PI



## bugs52 (3 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Lösung für eine Kommunikation zwischen digitalSTROM (dSS20 https://www.digitalstrom.org/allianz/entwickler/developer-resources/) und einem Codesys welches als Runtime auf einem Raspberry PI 3 B+ läuft. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung oder einen möglichen Lösungsansatz.

Hilft dabei eventuell die ‚JSON HTTP Client Library‘ von Codesys?

DigitalSTROM nutzt das 230V-Netz als Datenbus und funktioniert bei mir seit längerem problemlos.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich Messwerte wie z.B. den aktuellen Stromverbrauch von digitalSTROM zu Codesys übertragen aber auch Ereignisse z.B. der Schaltuhr von digitalSTROM zu Codesys senden. Umgekehrt sollten Ereignisse von Codesys, wie Steuerbefehle z.B. Umwälzpumpe Fussbodenheizung ein-aus oder Elektrofahrzeug Batterie laden ein-aus zu digitalSTROM gesendet werden. Die Flexibilität des Datenaustausches hilft um den Eigenverbrauch der Photovoltaikanlage zu erhöhen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Schöne Grüsse aus der Zentralschweiz
Heinz


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2019)

Schau dir mal Node RED an.
Bei mir ist das quasi das Universalgateway


----------



## bugs52 (3 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Blockmove
Node red oder auch FHEM als Gateway wäre sicher eine Variante, ich suche jedoch eine direkte Kommunikation.


----------



## bugs52 (13 April 2020)

In der Zwischenzeit fand ich eine sehr gute Lösung. Von Iobroker gibt es einen Adapter für dS. Diesen IoBroker-Adapter verwende ich für den Datenaustausch zwischen dS und Node Red und dann weiter mit OPC UA zu/von Codesys.

Gleichzeitig verwende ich das in IoBroker integrierte Node Red als Dashboard. Die Kommunikation ist zwar nicht die direkteste aber es läuft absolut stabil und sehr performant.

https://forum.iobroker.net/topic/28907/test-adapter-digitalstrom-0-2-x/2

Gruss
Heinz


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2020)

@bugs52
Ich verwende ioBroker auch für immer mehr Einsatzzwecke.
Von den ganzen Opensource Smarthome-Lösungen überzeugt - meiner Meinung nach - ioBroker am meisten.
Profitiert natürlich unheimlich von der node.js Basis.
Node-RED ist bei mir auch das OPC UA Geateway zur Wago.
Warum nutzt du nicht die ioBroker Visualisierung?
Sie ist dem Node-RED Dashboard deutlich überlegen.
Erfordert aber auch etwas mehr Einarbeitung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bugs52 (13 April 2020)

@Blockmove
Das mit IoBroker sehe ich genau so, ich prüfte verschiedene Varianten aber IoBroker überzeugte mich am Meisten. Kommt hinzu, dass bei IoBroker der Support sehr gut ist.
Die Visualisierung ist für mich nicht so wichtig, für alle technischen Applikationen benutze ich die Webvisualisierung von Codesys. Das Dashboard von Node Red ist wirklich sehr einfach und schnell projektiert. Ich bin noch am Prüfen ob ich eine zentrale Visualisierung erstellen soll. In diesem Zusammenhang werde ich das Dashboard von IoBroker näher anschauen.

Gruss
Heinz


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2020)

bugs52 schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Das mit IoBroker sehe ich genau so, ich prüfte verschiedene Varianten aber IoBroker überzeugte mich am Meisten. Kommt hinzu, dass bei IoBroker der Support sehr gut ist.
> Die Visualisierung ist für mich nicht so wichtig, für alle technischen Applikationen benutze ich die Webvisualisierung von Codesys. Das Dashboard von Node Red ist wirklich sehr einfach und schnell projektiert. Ich bin noch am Prüfen ob ich eine zentrale Visualisierung erstellen soll. In diesem Zusammenhang werde ich das Dashboard von IoBroker näher anschauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heinz,

bei Smarthome halte ich mich auch immer an das Motto:
"Die beste Visualisierung ist die, die man nicht braucht" 
Bisher hatte ich auch ein paar wenige Dinge mit Codesys visualisiert.
Verbrauchswerte, Temperaturen und Ähnliches habe ich mit Grafana dargestellt.
Momentan spiele ich aber auch mit dem Gedanken das alles mit ioBroker zentral zu visualisieren.

Ich habe aktuell nur das Problem, dass im Bereich Visu die Doku bei ioBroker recht spartanisch ist.
Bei vielen der Widgets gibt es gar keine. Also bleibt nur "try and error".
Viele Beiträge im ioBroker-Forum sind für mich nur bedingt hilfreich, da das Gebiet Visu eine Spielewiese für IT'ler ist.
Hier tut sich der gleiche "Konflikt" auf, den wir hier im Forum auch oft sehen, nämlich: IT trifft auf normale Elektrotechnik 
Es hilft nix, wenn die Visualisierung toll aussieht, die Logik bzw. die Scipte dahinter einfach wirr sind.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

